# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  GOP leaders challenge Vaccine Mandates.

## WarriorRob

GOP senators challenge Bidens vaccine mandate | One America News Network


We will see how far this goes.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-04-2021),East of the Beast (11-04-2021),Foghorn (11-04-2021),JMWinPR (11-04-2021),phoenyx (11-04-2021),Physics Hunter (11-04-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> GOP senators challenge Bidens vaccine mandate | One America News Network
> 
> We will see how far this goes.


Nice :-).

----------

WarriorRob (11-04-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Nice :-).


Hope this goes somewhere :Thumbsup20:

----------

phoenyx (11-04-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> GOP senators challenge Bidens vaccine mandate | One America News Network
> 
> 
> We will see how far this goes.


Unless there's some serious pushback from a large segment of the population it isn't going to dissuade this administration.

At this point there's absolutely no medical or scientific justification for vaccine mandates especially in kids.

----------

phoenyx (11-04-2021)

----------

